

GWT 2.5 RC is here - astral303
http://googlewebtoolkit.blogspot.com/2012/06/gwt-2.html?showComment=1340830006696

======
astral303
Also, GWT Steering Committee is founded:

[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/vaadin-to-support-google-
we...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/vaadin-to-support-google-web-toolkit-
gwt-development-2012-06-29) [http://blog.daniel-kurka.de/2012/06/gwt-steering-
committee.h...](http://blog.daniel-kurka.de/2012/06/gwt-steering-
committee.html)

with membership including Vaadin, Sencha, Arcbees (GWTP).

Related, GWT compile times are still dog-slow with 2.5.0-RC1.

------
chadmaughan
With the new optimizations I will be twice as productive as I previously was
(but still half as productive as I would be with native JS).

------
kodablah
I am looking forward to "Super Dev Mode" over OOPHM; got tired of reinstalling
plugins per browser version.

~~~
chadmaughan
Super Dev Mode and Elemental (appear to) take away two of my big complaints
with GWT.

The biggest still remains: pounding OO Java into a functional paradigm.

One of my favorite quotes (<http://matt.might.usesthis.com/>):

"One should always choose the programming language that reduces the impedance
mismatch between a problem and its solution."

Java for rich web = impedance mismatch. We're in a polyglot world folks.

~~~
cromwellian
I'm not really sure OO vs functional is the real impedance mismatch. The big
impedance mismatch is the fact that the browser is fundamentally asynchronous
event model driven, and so a language without lexical closures makes event
oriented programming overly verbose.

But stuff browser-APIs I don't feel mismatch either OO or functional style,
and some of the IDLs behind the C++ browser APIs are explicitly OO type
hierarchies. There's somewhat of an impedance mismatch between WebIDL and
Javascript itself if you look at the language binding source.

------
cromwellian
Compiler speed and memory usage are the focus of the next quarter for Google.

~~~
chadmaughan
That's welcome news. The only downside of improving compiler speed is that
I'll have less time to peruse HN.

PS - Great job on the presentation today. Sort of felt like it devolved into a
marketing pitch (with Sencha et al.), but you're a hard act to follow!

~~~
cromwellian
There originally more Steering Members who were going to talk about what
contributions they were going to make, but some couldn't make it. So I used
the extra time to let Sencha and Vaadin talk about what they do. Since they
are investing heavily in GWT, hiring additional people to work on it, offering
commercial support, and now contributing code to it, I thought it only fair to
let them talk about their products, some of which are quite good.

